

How to contact successful and famous people? - yaagneshwaran
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140808065533-44477394-how-to-contact-successful-and-famous-people?trk=prof-post

======
yousifa
Interesting, however I find that his approach requires too long of an email. I
have found that shorter messages (only a few sentences) to be best. This works
to establish a communication relationship and then you can do the major "ask"

